# From me to you



## Qcumber

Youtin wrote in another thread:


> (From me to you.)
> It's "Mula sa akin para sa iyo. Mahal kita." Actually, Filipinos would normally remove the <from me = mula sa akin> part 'cause it's already implicit. "For you = Para sa iyo"


Apparently there are languages in which "from me" in "from me to you" is dropped. In English it can't be dropped!: *to you. Besides "for you", doesn't necessarily imply that the gift comes from you.
Is it necessary to keep "from me" in your language?


----------



## Outsider

Yes, "for you" alone does not necessarily mean that the gift comes from me. However, in context that is usually the case.


----------



## Jana337

We would say "pro Tebe", for you. I think it kind of implies "from me". Its inclusion would sound quite redundant. But perhaps it's just me. 

Jana


----------



## Qcumber

Jana337 said:


> We would say "pro Tebe", for you. I think it kind of implies "from me". Its inclusion would sound quite redundant. But perhaps it's just me.
> Jana


No, for the moment, I think English belongs to a minority of languages where "from me" has to be kept.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

In my country (Spanish speakers), we say "_*Para ti, de mí*_" => For you, from me.  Weird, isn't it?

"For you" would simply be *Para ti*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Benden sana.*
_From me to you.

_Senin için, for you, sounds odd here.


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:


> We would say "pro Tebe", for you. I think it kind of implies "from me". Its inclusion would sound quite redundant. But perhaps it's just me.
> 
> Jana


IMHO, it's the same in Polish _dla Ciebie_, you can add _ode mnie,_ but I wouldn't; perhaps this is also my idiosyncrasy. 


Tom


----------



## Qcumber

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> In my country (Spanish speakers), we say "_*Para ti, de mí*_" => For you, from me. Weird, isn't it?
> "For you" would simply be *Para ti*.


I think it's very polite because you put the other person in the first place.


----------



## Qcumber

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Benden sana.*
> _From me to you._
> Senin için, for you, sounds odd here.


 So what would the full phrase be?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*"Benden sana."* is the full phrase. 

*ben:* me
*-den: *from
*benden: *from me

*sen:* you
*-a:* to
*sana:* to you

* "Benden senin için."* sounds odd but maybe acceptable.


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian one could use the "from me to you" equivalent "de la mine pentru tine" in some cases, but it sounds awkward. Normally "pentru tine" (for you) would be enough as the person who's giving can be deduced from the form of the verb or from the context in general.


----------



## Qcumber

Chazzwozzer said:


> *"Benden sana."* is the full phrase.
> 
> *ben:* me
> *-den: *from
> *benden: *from me
> 
> *sen:* you
> *-a:* to
> *sana:* to you
> 
> *"Benden senin için."* sounds odd but maybe acceptable.


So the Turkish phrase follows the same actant order as in English: me - you. 
Thanks a lot. 

So we have four hypothetical types:
1) from me to you, e.g. English, Turkish
2) to you, from me, e.g. Venezuela Spanish
3) to you, e.g. many languages
4) from me, e.g. ?


----------



## Bienvenidos

This short phrase really has no equivalent in Persian. There has to be a whole phrase or sentence, as in, "I am giving this to you." Otherwise, the simple, "From me to you" does not exist.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Unfortunately, this short phrase has no equivalent in Persian. There needs to be a full sentence, as in, "I am giving this to you." Otherwise, "from me to you" does not exist.


----------



## Flaminius

How is the phrase "from me to you" used in English?


----------



## Qcumber

Flaminius said:


> How is the phrase "from me to you" used in English?


You says this when you present somebody with a gift as an expression of how valuable the person is to you. It also implies that nobody else is involved, that the situation is intimate, as between lovers, but not necessarily.
The situation is such that the two persons find themselves on equal footing, but the giver places the taker above himself / herself out of esteem. So I suppose Japanese will use the concept of ageru, but how, I don't know.


----------



## Flaminius

One final clear-up.  Do you actually say "From me to you" when you hand your gift over?  If that is the case, Japanese has no such expressions.  Full sentence substitutions are;

watashi-kara-no tanjōbi puresento desu.
This is a birthday present from me.

<the name of the hearer>-san-ni puresento desu.
There is a present for you.

Indicating both the donor and the recipient is not impossible but sounds a bit too pedantic for most occasions.


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> IMHO, it's the same in Polish _dla Ciebie_, you can add _ode mnie,_ but I wouldn't; perhaps this is also my idiosyncrasy.
> 
> 
> Tom


 
Yes, I agree , in most cases we say only " To dla Ciebie", but I can imagine that, for instance one person is given presents by many friends and someone says only : "To ode mnie." ( This is from me.)


----------



## youtin

^I think in Japanese it'd be あなたへ　= to you.

Or do you still have to include 私より？　(from me)

Native speakers, please confirm 

EDIT: I posted late... the question was answered already.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :

Merey taraf (aur) sey tumharey liyey!

In Malayalam

Ninnuk.uh vaynDi ennilnin.uh!


----------



## olivinha

One possibility in Portuguese:
_meu para você_ or _meu para ti_,
It means _this is mine for you_, which is short for _this is my present for you_. However this is something one would normally say, and not write (in card, for example).
O


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> *"Benden senin için."* sounds odd but maybe acceptable.


 

Bence, sometimes we could say "senin için" on its own. It is possible to use that phrase when giving a gift to someone.


----------



## Qcumber

Flaminius said:


> One final clear-up. Do you actually say "From me to you" when you hand your gift over?


Some do, some don't, but the phrase is fairly common. I don't. I generally say more elaborate things.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Minulta sinulle.

minä = *I
*minulta* = from me
*sinä* = you
*sinulle* = to you


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Honour said:


> Bence, sometimes we could say "senin için" on its own. It is possible to use that phrase when giving a gift to someone.


Agreed.

It works fine for me, unless we say "benden..." in the beginning.


----------



## sentoni

In Albanian, adding "nga une" (from me) is obsolete, you just say: "per ty" for you. But naturally it depends on the dialect and the way the sentence is constructed...


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> IMHO, it's the same in Polish _dla Ciebie_, you can add _ode mnie,_ but I wouldn't; perhaps this is also my idiosyncrasy.
> 
> 
> Tom





Marga H said:


> Yes, I agree , in most cases we say only " To dla Ciebie", but I can imagine that, for instance one person is given presents by many friends and someone says only : "To ode mnie." ( This is from me.)



I agree with Marga
The main difference in Polish between
_To dla Ciebie_ - for You and 
_To ode mnie_ - from me
is the importance of the person, and relation between them.
Usually between friends you would say the first one.
The latter may be used, when you want to express importance of the present, not the person (eg. giving a present to your boss)

But you would rarely hear these two sentences put together.
Michał


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, it's possible to say Тебе от мен*я*. But Это тебе от меня (это is equal to the English 'this') would sound more naturally.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* it would be a highly elliptic phrase, but perfectly possible anyway, since the context is very clear. Even a quite natural thing to say (or write):

Van mij, voor jou.

Though, as remarked by another member, more polite would be:

Voor jou, van mij.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## daoxunchang

What does this phrase mean? On what occasion is it used? Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

daoxunchang said:


> What does this phrase mean? On what occasion is it used? Thanks.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2278681&postcount=16
Often times reading previous posts can be educational.  ;-)


----------

